# SVS 16-46PC Plus



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Just a few comments on my experiences so far for the forum. I have recently installed a new SVS 16-46PC+ to my 2 channel stereo system here. My music only system consists of the following:

NAD C162 Preamp
NAD C272 power amp
A pair of JBL L-300 Summit Loudspeakers

I think I have dragged this sub all over the room looking for the best spot using Room EQ, the "manual method with my trusty Radio Shack SPL meter, etc. First of all I think the sub is a great piece of gear and I can finally say I'm almost there with some great sound! The remaining thing I wanna try is a highpass filter at 50hz going to the mains. I have learned that measuring with instruments and software programs are tell only part of the story. They do fine on measuring levels but of course not showing anything regarding the accuracy of the bass heard. Like a lot of people, I have discovered that corner placement seems to give the highest level of bass. However the best position that I have found for my setup is the sub on the front wall with the main speakers, 12" from that wall and 24" from the side wall. The frequency response curve, measured with SpectraPlus, is the same as the corner placement but the ampltude is somewhat lower. But the difference in sound is dramatic. Getting the sub out of the corner by the above dimensions got rid of all the boominess I was hearing. Now the bass is very tight and deep, and sounds just as good as tranmission line systems I have had over the years but my system now with the SVS sub can play MUCH louder! 

Domino


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

I had my 16-46 about 9 feet from the nearest corner where it sounded much crisper and clearer than anywhere near the corner. This distance was only possible because I listen across half of a long room.

If you'd like to try an inexpensive active crossover have a look at the Behringer CX2310. You can put this between your preamp and power amp and gain excellent flexibility in frequency of roll off and gain. 

You can roll off your main/stereo speakers with the high channel and the the sub with the low channel. This will give you a 24dB crossover slope instead of 6dB with high level connections and 12dB with low level connections using the SVS Bash plate amp.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

You should be able to use REW's waterfall / decay plot to illustrate the difference between the corner and your preferred placement. The decay should be much longer in the boomy corner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I forgot all about the waterfall for decay. I may just give that a try. I've ordered a couple of the FMOD 50 hz passive high pass filters from Parts Express to try to get rid of a 40hz hump that the JBL's have in their response. I'm using a BFD with the sub. I just sent a Samson 3-way active crossover back because it was noisy and I didn't like the sound. I'm reluctant to try any active op-amp stuff in line with my mains. Hopefully the FMODS will do the trick. I guess you can sure drive yourself crazy dragging the sub all over the room. How is the sound of the Behringer unit? Is it quiet? My JBL's are so efficient any hiss will come right thru.


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Was setting your processor at a higher crossover point not desireable for some reason?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't have a surround processor. I'm using a stereo preamp and then a stereo power amplifier. I'm only using the low pass crossover in the sub. I have not tried the 80hz high pass crossover in the sub mainly because it would require an additional 16 foot pair of interconnects back to the power amp. I use the high quality interconnects by BetterCables that I got from SVS. The external high pass filters are more cost effective. If I had the extra pair of interconnects I would have given them a try. My JBL's have 15" woofers and have response down to around 35hz so I want to get the most out of them before crossing over to the sub but I really wanna get rid of that hump around 40hz. I don't mind having the BFD in the sub line but I don't wanna use eq in the mains.


----------



## Chrisbee (Apr 20, 2006)

You don't use EQ on your speakers. Though they will benefit from having their bass load reduced with a Behringer CX2310 active crossover. Few affordable speakers offer bass quality like a subwoofer can manage so effortlessly. Your speakers will be transformed with a ~80Hz crossover while still leaving you with the extension you need for serious headroom on heavy musical transients.

If your 40Hz bass hump is coming from your speakers then a 24dB/octave active crossover will allow you to take a big chunk out of the hump. It will also give you a nice, flexible crossover to fine tune your system to taste. The BFD can do the rest by concentrating on the subwoofer response alone. Switch the sub crossover to bypass.

If you don't like the Behringer CX2310 you can send that back too. Don't expect your speakers to sound the same once the muddy bass has been cleared away. They will sound very different. With improved imagary, microdynamics, transparency, transients and real sense of effortless headroom and improved reality. You can play with the CX2310 controls to find the optimum crossover point and balance the levels in your system in your own room. I found this a very powerful and flexible tool.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2006)

I'll see what happens when the 50hz high pass filters get here. If they don't take away enough of that hump I'll give the 2310 a try. I may just get one anyway. The sub response that I am getting with it's current location is flat within +/- 3db down to 15 hz or so. I'm gonna glue the sub down right where it is! I probably wouldn't even need the BFD in the line except for that 40hz from the mains. 
Thanks for all the good ideas!


----------

